# Salem Straub



## Nuts63 (Jun 15, 2017)

Has anyone used a Salem Straud kitchen knife? What do you think of his knives


----------



## cheflivengood (Jun 15, 2017)

Top notch craftsmanship, awesome heat treat, and his new s grinds look really good


----------



## cheflivengood (Jun 15, 2017)

Oh and he is a really nice guy


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jun 17, 2017)

Can only comment on a petty I just bought - F&F is superb and knife is very well made (Cru forge v / San mai) really beautiful ironwood hand.


----------



## parbaked (Jun 20, 2017)

I use one of Salem's stripped down line chef's knife. 
AEB-L with a micarta handle. 
Design, F&F and overall execution are excellent, especially for a no frills tool.
...and he's a really good guy!


----------

